# Started this



## Kaneskustoms (Jan 30, 2022)

47.   CWC.  WF

Shes nice and toasty


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 30, 2022)

Kaneskustoms said:


> 47.   CWC.  WF
> 
> Shes nice and toasty
> 
> ...



I love CWC builds as much as Monarks & I Dig This❗
What's up with the chain ring though?


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Jan 30, 2022)

Superman1984 said:


> I love CWC builds as much as Monarks & I Dig This❗
> What's up with the chain ring though?



Western flyer Super I believe 
Dont see that ring to often


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 30, 2022)

Kaneskustoms said:


> Western flyer Super I believe
> Dont see that ring to often



I didn't originally realize it was skip tooth. Makes sense but you're right don't see it too often; just thought it was a later ugly AMF style ring 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Jan 31, 2022)

Kaneskustoms said:


> 47.   CWC.  WF
> 
> Shes nice and toasty
> 
> View attachment 1560932


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Jan 31, 2022)

Added patina today


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 31, 2022)

Kaneskustoms said:


> Added patina todayView attachment 1561367



Planning on any decals or graphics? I think a simple C.W.C or Master Weld in white or red oxide primer & scuffed over would be titties❗

Maybe WF or '47 🤔


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Jan 31, 2022)

The mixture that I make to apply the faux patina  creates a liquid .
I mix this onto some off white paint and  it works perfectly to add aged pinstripes


----------



## Brian (Feb 1, 2022)

Great job! Looking good


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Feb 1, 2022)

Brian said:


> Great job! Looking good



Thanks !


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Feb 5, 2022)

Added patina to the front fender
but it needs a fender ornament 
???????
what to use??


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 5, 2022)

Kaneskustoms said:


> Added patina to the front fender
> but it needs a fender ornament
> ???????
> what to use??
> ...



If you want something simple do the Schwinn badge shape cut out of aluminum can or something like a piece of flat stock etc. Polish it or even faux patina stain it🤔


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Feb 24, 2022)

Ideas for a fender ornament 
??????


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 24, 2022)

Kaneskustoms said:


> Ideas for a fender ornament
> ??????
> View attachment 1576585



Polished piece of aluminum? Any car ornament; glue on or bolt on 🤔 I think the Oldsmobile Rocket logo would look Good there or even the Monark Rocket painted on with bolts as fillers for the hole


----------



## kreika (Feb 24, 2022)

Something like this?


----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 24, 2022)

Use something you're into, like animals, sports, planes, cars, birds, etc. You can find almost anything on top of an old trophy. Or you could make one. Just an idea.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 24, 2022)

They make the Whizzer style emblem; a wheel with a lightning bolt - a winged wheel also. 

Anything can be used as a filler there but I think way outside the creative box sometimes 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------

